# branch rated circuit breakers



## Josep-o

Bon dia!

Estoy traduciendo un manual técnico sobre dispositivos de alimentación eléctrica y me aparece la frase siguiente:

"Six double-pole branch rated circuit breakers rated at 
20 amps"

¿Podría alguien decirme lo que significa "branch rated"? Veo que se utiliza mucho con interruptores/disyuntores. Gracias!

PD: La traducción (excepto "branch rated") creo q sería:

"Seis disyuntores bipolares BRANCH RATED con un 
valor nominal de 20 amp"


----------



## Josep-o

Veo que en Google aparece muchas veces "branch rated breaker..", branch rated fuse..", etc., alguien sabe el significado de "branch rated"? 
Gracias!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Josep-o:

En Google _branch circuit breakers_ aparecen como _"interruptores automáticos derivados"_ pero no soy experta en estas cuestiones, espero que ande por aquí algún conocedor que nos saque de dudas.

Saludos.

¡Ah! ¡Bienvenido al foro de WR!


----------



## Josep-o

Gracias Tampiqueña!

Sí, creo que 'disyuntor' es sinónimo de 'interruptor automático', por cierto, cómo haces para encontrar una traducción en Google?

Saludos


----------



## psicutrinius

És exacte, Josep: "Interruptor automático" = "disyuntor" = "circuit breaker".

Por otra parte, el "rating" de un disyuntor es (en español), su intensidad nominal. Lo que parece querer decir el autor del original es que hay seis bipolares en derivación (es decir, que hay seis derivaciones de la línea, cada una con su disyuntor bipolar), pero en este caso, el primer "rated" me sobra.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Josep-o said:


> Gracias Tampiqueña!
> 
> Sí, creo que 'disyuntor' es sinónimo de 'interruptor automático', por cierto, cómo haces para encontrar una traducción en Google?
> 
> Saludos


 
¡De nada Josep-o! Mi método de búsqueda en Google no es muy sofisticado , sólo escribí en la casilla _branch rated circuit breakers_ y al lado _interruptores_ para ver que opciones se desplegaban y así encontré "interruptores automáticos derivados" pero el "rated" no apareció en las respuestas. La explicación de Psicutrinius me parece muy acertada, quizá ese "rated" sale sobrando.

¡Saludos!


----------



## 0scar

_*disyuntor*_ es un interruptor diferencial, si no dice _*differential circuit-breaker*_ mejor no asumir que es un disyuntor

La *llave termomágnetica* es el circuit-breaker más común.


----------



## 0scar

_*double-pole=bipolar*
*branch circuit=circuito/derivado o derivación* _para diferencialo del circuito principal
_*rated circuit breaker=interruptor de circuito aprobado/certificados/normalizado

** "Six double-pole branch rated circuit breakers rated at 
20 amps"="Seis interruptores bipolares de 20 amp aprobados para derivaciones"*_


----------



## Trainer1

Six double-pole *branch rated* circuit breakers rated at 
 20 amps"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Según he investigado*: 
branch rated* =  (designado) para circuitos derivados. El *circuito derivado* es la  conexión eléctrica entre un interruptor principal y  un interruptor externo (secundario). 

Por lo cual la traducción podría ser: 

*"Seis interruptores bipolares **de 20 A para** circuitos derivados "*
*
         Saludos*


----------



## psicutrinius

Oscar, un "disyuntor" es un "interruptor automático", es decir, que dispara automáticamente, sea diferencial o termomagnético. En inglés es un "circuit breaker", y se les llama circuit breaker en ambos casos, con la diferencia de que al termomagnético se le denomina "circuit breaker" a secas y al diferencial especificando: "Residual current circuit breaker" o (menos frecuentemente), "earth leakage circuit breaker".


----------



## Josep-o

Me parece perfecto "(para) circuito derivado"...
muchísimas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones!

Saludos!


----------

